# EF 70 300 L infinity focus issue



## TeT (Jan 18, 2015)

My EF 70 300 L lens will not acquire focus with focus point between 20m & Infinity with the lens zoomed out to beyond 100mm. This is not hard and fast. Sometimes if the point is farther the lens will acquire out to 200mm wide. But never at 300mm

When using it it feels exactly like a focus limiter is in play.

It does it on all of my bodies...

Lens is tack sharp throughout & will confirm focus when it is acquired manually.

Any ideas...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi TeT. 
Is this lens new, new to you (you just got it second hand) or yours for a long time and just developed this issue?
If it is new, take it back ASAP. If it is new to you, talk to the seller, if it is yours talk to Canon? Just my thoughts, no experience with this lens so am really just assuming this is not a normal condition based on using other lenses. 

I hope you can get this sorted. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TeT said:


> My EF 70 300 L lens will not acquire focus with focus point between 20m & Infinity with the lens zoomed out to beyond 100mm. This is not hard and fast. Sometimes if the point is farther the lens will acquire out to 200mm wide. But never at 300mm
> 
> When using it it feels exactly like a focus limiter is in play.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeT (Jan 19, 2015)

I have had it for a month or two and love the lens. The issue only pops up when I am focusing on a distant point. At least 150 ft and more.

Its mine for the duration though... 

I would love to hear from anyone who has had similar problem on this lens or another... I imagine repair cost from Canon is $300.00 or so...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2015)

I've had a similar thing happen to a different lens. Canon replaced the autofocus mechanism and then it was fine.


----------



## TeT (Jan 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had a similar thing happen to a different lens. Canon replaced the autofocus mechanism and then it was fine.



Thank you.
BTW: what lens?... do you remember what they charged?


----------

